# How Many Layers Is Your Lasagne?



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 24, 2012)

Good Afternoon, 

 Have you ever been asked: 

Would enjoy knowing the answer to the following question: 


 HOW MANY LAYERS IS YOUR LASAGNE ?  

According to the Government of Emilia Romagna, Italy, a traditional Lasagne Bolognese should have 7 ( seven ) layers. My Grandmom Margherite did her Lasagne the same way. The layers should be golden around the edges and never scorched ...

Thus, seven is how I do as well and my 2 daughters ...

I prepare mine in a 3 1/2 ( three and a half ) Inch high enameled pan that Chef Mario Batali had recommended to me years ago when I was still in Manhattan. 

 Look forward to hearing all your replies.

Have a nice Tuesday. 
Margi.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Apr 24, 2012)

Margi as a lot of people here know I am dyslexic.First time I read your strap line it said in my head How many times do you lay your lasagne.................oki'll get my cat .....I mean coat.


----------



## justplainbill (Apr 24, 2012)

I like 6 sheets of noodle separated by 16 mm of filling.  Unfortunately my better half usually prevails with her 4 sheets separated by 19 mm of thick ragu or Bolognese and cheese filling.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Apr 24, 2012)

I just keep making layers until I run out of something. Usually noodles or sauce.


----------



## 4meandthem (Apr 24, 2012)

I am lucky to get 3 layers in my Pyrex pan. I don't usuay make traditional bolognese lasagne though. I make a seafood one with a bechemel but more often I layer sausage,ragu,spinach and cheeses along with other things like roasted peppers,olives,pine nuts etc.


----------



## MostlyWater (Apr 24, 2012)

noodles each count as one layer, right?  and the filling/topping each counts as one?

I don't think 7 is so out of the ball park.


----------



## justplainbill (Apr 24, 2012)

justplainbill said:


> I like 6 sheets of noodle separated by 16 mm of filling.  Unfortunately my better half usually prevails with her 4 sheets separated by 19 mm of thick ragu or Bolognese and cheese filling.


Even numbers are not considered unlucky in the US.


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 24, 2012)

I try to get as many layers as will fit in my Le Crueset lasagne pan...usually about 5.


----------



## 4meandthem (Apr 24, 2012)

If the pasta is considered a seperate layer I get 6 maybe 7 layers. The top layer being cheeses and herbs for the most part.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 24, 2012)

For everyday it is three layers of pasta, on a special day it is 5 or 6 layers of pasta.

We like it on the dry side and normally eat it at room temperature with some extra sauce on the side.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 24, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:


> I just keep making layers until I run out of something. Usually noodles or sauce.



Same here.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 24, 2012)

Probably 7 layers, that would be 4 layers of noodles.


----------



## CharlieD (Apr 24, 2012)

I also have the question about layers. What's consider a layer? For me it is a layer of veggie/meat/cheese, or whatever else it might be, etc. Noodles are there to separate layers, but hey, I am not Italian and the only lasagna I like is the one I make. I have never liked lasagna before I started making mine and I still do not like anybody else's lasagna now.


----------



## Addie (Apr 24, 2012)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Margi as a lot of people here know I am dyslexic.First time I read your strap line it said in my head How many times do you lay your lasagne.................oki'll get my cat .....I mean coat.


 
Enough with spraying my screen with a mouthful of whatever.


----------



## Addie (Apr 24, 2012)

taxlady said:


> Same here.


 
+2


----------



## buckytom (Apr 24, 2012)

+3  

ok, this is my meat lasagna, veggie to follow:

 sauce, no boil noodles, sauce, no boil noodles - 90 degrees out of phase, crumbled hot italian sausage, sauce, no boil noodles, sauce, ricotta and mozzarella mixture (ricotta shredded mozz, torn fresh basil, toasted garlic, and eggs), sauce, no boil noodles, sauce, another meat layer (chopped meatballs, shredded chicken or pork, or any meat), sauce, no boil noodles, sauce, grated parm, and finally shredded mozz, mixed with freshly torn basil, and dollops of sauce.

how many layers is that?


----------



## justplainbill (Apr 25, 2012)

Barilla recommends 12 sheets of lasagna starting with sauce in bottom of pan.


----------



## justplainbill (Apr 25, 2012)

buckytom said:


> +3
> 
> ok, this is my meat lasagna, veggie to follow:
> 
> ...


Five?


----------



## CharlieD (Apr 25, 2012)

Hm, here is mine:
Red sauce, no boil Barilla noodles, grilled no skin red bell pepper + ricotta mix, sauce, noodles, sautéed mushrooms +ricotta mix, Béchamel sauce, noodles, spinach + ricotta mix, Béchamel sauce, noodles, sauce and top it with some cheese, most often mozzarella.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks for all the input.

I count as follows: the 1st layer is my 1st layer of lasagne sheets on top of the Ragú Bolognese, then the 2nd is the Ragù, the 3rd is another layer of Lasagne sheets, etcetra. 

The 7th layer is the Bescimella ( Bechamel = white sauce ) with Pecorino Sardo ... 

Thanks for all the posts.
Have a lovely evening.
Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 25, 2012)

@ Charlie,

Thanks so much for posting your ricotta spinach Vegetarian Lasagne for us.

I am going to give it a try next time I prepare it.

Kind regards.
Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 25, 2012)

@ Bolas,

Cool sense of humor ... The bowl of home made "cawl ", I was having for lunch just spirt out of mouth ! 

Very chilly here today and the cawl I made is lovely !  


Kind Regards. 
Margi.


----------



## CharlieD (Apr 25, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> @ Charlie,
> 
> Thanks so much for posting your ricotta spinach Vegetarian Lasagne for us.
> 
> ...


 
You are welcome Margi. 
 What I do is I take 6 cups ricotta cheese (if it is not available I have used farmer’s and cottage cheese too, works well with all of them).
Two cup per layer.  I grill or bake red bell peppers until the skin gets black and is easily to remove. Separately I sautéed mushrooms with onions and season to my liking. I use frozen defrosted spinach, that I live it as is. I end up with 2 cups of each ready/finished product. I mix the each ingredient in the food processor with cheese and some seasoning if need be + one egg. Separately of course, thus the name: Tri Color Lasagna.  You can grade them as coarse or as fine as you like, I do it pretty fine, because I do not like peppers, my wife doesn’t like mushrooms and my kids do not like spinach, when mixed/chopped finely nobody is complaining. The rest is simple, assemble, bake, last 10 minutes of baking or so I add some graded cheese on the top, my wife likes cheddar, I like mozzarella, a lot of times we end up with half and half. When serving I like to sprinkle some graded parmegiano regiano. One question about Lasagna folks, mine comes out watery right away, I was told by the chef who gave me the recipe to leave it in the fridge until the next day and reheat before serving, and then it is nice and firm. Do you have this kind of problem or is it only mine?

P.S. I like to add some jalapeño peppers to red bell pepper mix, makes it spicy, but we like it that way.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 26, 2012)

@ Charlie D.

Thanks so much for the recipe. I truly appreciate it.

Refrig To Firm : I do not have this problem, however, do be more cautious with all the ingredients you are using, including the lasagne sheets ( pasta ) and the draining of the lasagne too and the spinach --- large water content there. Do place the tray in the refrig, so it compacts and is more firm ... I am the Lasagne Queen ! Another point is: pat dry with absorbent paper towels and strain all well --- 

I believe this is where the problem is ... the cheese: strain well too. I hope this helps. 

My Oven Temperature: 375 farenheit and oven rack in middle position & preheated ... 

This can be another item to explore ? 

Too much butter or milk for the Besciamella or Bechamel ? 

I am going to prepare it next week ( Spain´s Labor Day 1st - 5th ) while off on holiday ... With Kadesma´s Italian Shepherd´s Soup ... 

Kind regards. 
Margi. 

Margi.


----------



## CharlieD (Apr 26, 2012)

Let me know how it comes out. I thing the bigger problem (sorry I will be braging right now) is that half of the time I only get a little pice of it for myself, as everybody else really likes it and usually by the time I get home most of it is gone.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 26, 2012)

@ Charlie,

I believe you should prepare a larger Lasagne  then, with no less than seven layers ... 

I use a 13 x 9 inch enamel lasagne pan no less than 2 inches deep ( I use one that Chef Mario Batali recommended to me many years ago when I lived in Manhattan ). His 1st restaurant is close to my where my Grandmom Margherite lived, in the West Village. 

Definitely shall let you know how your spinach vegetarian lasagne comes out.  

Got to run, 
Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 26, 2012)

@ Charlie,

I am inclined to think, that what the problem is;  I bake my lasagne 45 minutes ... How long are you baking yours ?  Seems too little time. 

The refrig to chill should be 4 hours --- 

Off to Supermarket.
Margi.


----------



## CharlieD (Apr 26, 2012)

I too bake at 375 for about 50 minutes. Most likely I do not drain spinach enough.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 29, 2012)

@ Charlie D. 

Just reporting in on the delicious Fresh Spinach Lasagne Recipe ... Firstly, made my own Lasagne Sheets, and my own Ricotta. I combined the Ricotta with Fresh Spinach ( blanched a few seconds ) with fresh Ceps ( Boletus Eduli ), Buffala di Mozzarella and Pecorino Sardo ... DYNAMIC. My final 7th layer was home made Besciamella ( Bechamel ). 

Have a wonderful wkend.
Margi.


----------



## CharlieD (Apr 29, 2012)

Awesome, it sounds like much better idea than mine.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 30, 2012)

Charlie D.,

Thanks for compliment ... It is the Mediterranean products ... Have you watched the series Two Greedy Italians - BBC TV ? ( they can be watched on You Tube - Two Greedy Italians Series ). And quite funny too ... as well as quite emotional ... Each segment is a bit different ...

I believe you shall appreciate this series. Bolas had sent it to us here at Forum, and now I am following. Fascinating, about two men in their upper 60s or early 70s, who travel the backroads of regional Italy and visit: dairy makers, inns, trattorias, farms, wineries, boutique hotels, butchers, fish mongers and farmers ... Breathtakingly beautiful scenery and the products are amazing ... Very innovative ...

*** See Post of Bolas in Ethnic Cuisine.

*** I am going to post A Spinach, Cep & Homemade Ricotta Lasagne ... 

I did not do anything special, just the Mixture in between the layers was made with home made Ricotta, fresh spinach blanched and the ceps were sautéd and drained of the evoo --- then, the top layer home made Besciamella white sauce, no meat whatsoever, and it was fab ! 

I shall document and post. 

Many thanks again,
Margi. 

Have nice day,
Margi.


----------



## Skittle68 (Apr 30, 2012)

I like the idea of mixing mushrooms, peppers, spinach and cheese in the food processor. I bet that would add a lot to the texture. Yum!


----------



## CharlieD (Apr 30, 2012)

Howdy neighbor. It really does. As I mention before I never liked lasagna before until I tasted this one. It really is good. And I bet with Varieties of regular cheeses available it can be even better.


----------



## Addie (May 1, 2012)

Skittle68 said:


> I like the idea of mixing mushrooms, peppers, spinach and cheese in the food processor. I bet that would add a lot to the texture. Yum!


 
Wouldn't you ned some sort of moisture to spread it? Like some of the sauce?  Or would you just dollop it on like you would the ricotta?


----------



## Margi Cintrano (May 1, 2012)

@ Addie,

Ricotta is quite spreadable when at room temperature --- and put in Food Processor with Pecorino, Buffala di Mozzarella --- 

However, Skittle prepares her´s quite different than I do. 

I personally do not combine the vegetables with the mushrooms, nor the cheese. I have three aspects: 1st:  the ricotta, pecorino and buffala di mozzarella mixture with only the spinach or the spinach in my dough, for a spinach lasagne 
2ndly: the mushrooms sliced and intact, which were sautéed 
3rdly: the veggie combination 

The ricotta mix is a cheese spread; which is spread on the lasagne sheets, then, the veggies on top spread. The mushrooms are placed on top of that, and then, another sheet layer of lasagne sheets ... 

Have lovely day.
Margi.


----------



## Addie (May 1, 2012)

Most Americans dollop their ricotta mixture on the noodles. I have found they make the mixture with too much moisture and as a result it runs out when cut and served. I prefere my ricotta mixture a little bit thicker and spread across the noodle. That way everyone get some of it and it doesn't run out the sides when cut. I also lay my noodles in opposite direction with each layer. Easier to cut neater squares for serving. 

Years ago I found at a yard sale, a square spatula with teeth on the end. Perfect for cutting lasanga and serving. I am surprised my daughter hasn't claimed it yet as her own.


----------



## Gravy Queen (May 1, 2012)

I'm starting to feel inadequate with 2 layers. I start off with meat/filling at the bottom, then a layer of pasta sheets (however many it takes to cover), then meat/filling, then pasta, then topping.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 1, 2012)

Gravy Queen said:


> I'm starting to feel inadequate with 2 layers. I start off with meat/filling at the bottom, then a layer of pasta sheets (however many it takes to cover), then meat/filling, then pasta, then topping.



Haven't you heard?  It's not the size that counts, it's how you use those layers.

Seriously, I am no longer able to have all that pasta, the rest of the meat sauce and cheese I can eat all day.  So a two layer would be the right amount of pasta.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (May 1, 2012)

@ Addie,

I would never dollop anything on top of anything ! Not my style ... If I am going to cook, I do it from scratch with care. Otherwise, I hop off to a restaurant of choice, as I truly enjoy that too ... or go to a Tasca and have a glass of wine and a typical Tapa or Calamari or grilled Langoustines = large Prawns ...  

I place my Ricotta, Pecorino & Buffala di Mozzarella Mixture Spread, directly spread onto the layers of the home made Pasta --- and I make my own Ricotta ( See:  Cheese Section  and it so easy, a baby can make it ! ) 

I had learnt from my Italian Paternal Grandmom and the French cooking from my Mom and I attended Le Cordon Bleu Culinary Institute for perfecting ... The rest from courses from time to time as I enjoy and years of practice.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (May 1, 2012)

Princess Fiona and Gravy Queen,

Nothing wrong with a small two layer Lasagne Ladies, 

I do a 7 layer, as the two of us, ( Lasagne-Oholics & Cheese-Oholics ) have a heated up Square for lunch during our laboral week ... and thus, this provides both of us with lunches when weather is nasty especially, or otherwise, I prefer to get out for lunch, then sit in Office and The Vet same ... or a quick dinner during week ...  

So gals, have nice day.
Margi.


----------



## Addie (May 1, 2012)

Gravy Queen said:


> I'm starting to feel inadequate with 2 layers. I start off with meat/filling at the bottom, then a layer of pasta sheets (however many it takes to cover), then meat/filling, then pasta, then topping.


 
You should only be guided by the depth of the dish you are baking it in or the amount of ingredients.


----------



## taxlady (May 1, 2012)

So many good ideas in this thread.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (May 1, 2012)

@ Tax Lady,

Thanks for your feedback and am pleased to hear the positive news.

Margi.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 1, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Haven't you heard?  It's not the size that counts, it's how you use those layers.
> 
> Seriously, I am no longer able to have all that pasta, the rest of the meat sauce and cheese I can eat all day.  So a two layer would be the right amount of pasta.




Try swapping out the noodles and using thinly sliced eggplant instead!


----------



## Addie (May 1, 2012)

Aunt Bea said:


> Try swapping out the noodles and using thinly sliced eggplant instead!


 
Then you have Eggplant Parmasean. My favorite veggie.


----------



## LPBeier (May 1, 2012)

My signature lasagna method is as follows (layers vary, but it's basically the same structure!)

1. sauce on bottom of pan
2. noodles
3. meat or vegetable sauce
4. noodles
5. Mozzarella
6. optional layer of sausage or mushrooms (no sauce)
7. bechamel 
8. noodles
9. meat/vegetable sauce
10 . mozzarella

So I guess if the amount of noodles counts, it is a three layer!


----------



## LPBeier (May 1, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Princess Fiona and Gravy Queen,
> 
> Nothing wrong with a small two layer Lasagne Ladies,


I so agree, Margi!

My bulky lasagne formula came through my catering - actually as a vegetarian option for the main (at weddings and other banquets) so I wanted it filling and unique.  Then I used it when we worked at a kid's camp on summer and we used it because you could cut smaller pieces and still fill them up (we were cooking for 600 people at a time and filling smaller table sized pans).  

My mom's recipe was a two (pasta) layer and I loved it.  She used cottage cheese but I prefer my bechamel.....and others seem to agree!


----------



## Margi Cintrano (May 1, 2012)

Good Evening LPB,

If you count, the sauce on bottom = 1 layer, then lasagne sheets = layer 2 and then, filling = layer 3, then more lasagne sheets = 4th and the Bechamel is number 7 ( in mine ! ) ... so Please recount ... filling is a layer.

*** you have a skyscraper there !!! Yum ... 


Thanks for feedback.

Kind regards.
Margi.


----------



## CharlieD (May 1, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Good Evening LPB,
> 
> If you count, the sauce on bottom = 1 layer, then lasagne sheets = layer 2 and then, filling = layer 3, then more lasagne sheets = 4th and the Bechamel is number 7 ( in mine ! ) ... so Please recount ... filling is a layer.
> 
> ...


 
If I'm going to count that way I have 13 layers in my lasagna usually, though I alwasy though there were only 3.


----------



## 2old2change (May 1, 2012)

First layer is sauce with crushed, already cooked meatballs, 
grated cheese, s & p, 
then a layer of noodles long ways, 
then a layer of doppled ricotta spread out and sprinkled with grated mozz, 
then a layer of lasagna noodles placed short ways, 
then a layer of sauce, meatballs, grated cheese, 
then noodles long-ways, 
then layer of ricotta and mozz, 
followed by a short side layer of noodles, 
topped with a final layer of no ricotta, just some sauce, crushed meatballs, grated cheese and topped with mozz.

So I guess it's meat, noodles, cheese, noodles, meat, noodles, cheese, noodles, then final top layer.
This is how my nonna and mother did it. If I had to cut it down it would have to be in a shorter width dish. But to cut down on a layer, I don't know which one I could cut out and have it be just as good.


----------



## LPBeier (May 1, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Good Evening LPB,
> 
> If you count, the sauce on bottom = 1 layer, then lasagne sheets = layer 2 and then, filling = layer 3, then more lasagne sheets = 4th and the Bechamel is number 7 ( in mine ! ) ... so Please recount ... filling is a layer.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Margi.  I was meaning if you ONLY count the noodles, then mine is a three layer, but I numbered each layer in my description as 1 - 10! 

Now you all have me wanting to make some lasagna!


----------



## Skittle68 (May 1, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:
			
		

> @ Addie,
> 
> Ricotta is quite spreadable when at room temperature --- and put in Food Processor with Pecorino, Buffala di Mozzarella ---
> 
> ...



I have never tried mixing the veggies mushrooms and ricotta together- I just like the idea. I usually chop them up and put them in the sauce. I do a layer of sauce, a layer of noodles, a layer of ricotta, mozzarella, and Parmesan, another layer of sauce, then noodles, then cheese and so on until I have three layers of each.  So if you count each layer of cheese, sauce, and pasta a separate layer, I guess I do ten layers (since there are 4 layers of sauce)


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 1, 2012)

Aunt Bea said:


> Try swapping out the noodles and using thinly sliced eggplant instead!



I do that, too.  I usually roast it, before layering.  Since I'm not allowed the breading, either!


----------



## Addie (May 2, 2012)

I do mine like Margi does. All cheeses together, sliced mushrooms and other foods sauteed first. I want texture, not mush. And I do lay my noodles in opposite directions. The noodle is the start of each new layer. What goes on top of that noodle is part of that layer. I don't consider the additions a different layer. So if you use seven noodles, then you have seven layers.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (May 2, 2012)

@ Addie,

You are Right On Lady !  Texture, not mush !  I have an intense dislike for mushy textured anything ...  pasta not al dente and too soft because it is overcooked, for example, Runny thin mashed potatoes, overcooked anything and a lasagne´s  Bechamel not a bit crisp and golden bubbly !!

Thanks everyone for all your input. Interesting post. 
Margi.


----------



## CharlieD (May 2, 2012)

Skittle68 said:


> I have never tried mixing the veggies mushrooms and ricotta together- I just like the idea.


 as I mentioned before the main reason I do that is to hide anwanted items from the family members. Otherwise I would have to make 4 separate lasagnas. One doesn't like mushrooms, one doesn't like peppers, one doesn't like melted cheese and i do not like spinach. 
When mixhed the flavor and taste is there, but nobody can say that there is something they do not like, as long as they cannot see it, they/we are good.


----------



## Addie (May 2, 2012)

CharlieD said:


> as I mentioned before the main reason I do that is to hide anwanted items from the family members. Otherwise I would have to make 4 separate lasagnas. One doesn't like mushrooms, one doesn't like peppers, one doesn't like melted cheese and i do not like spinach.
> When mixhed the flavor and taste is there, but nobody can say that there is something they do not like, as long as they cannot see it, they/we are good.


 
I never understood why some families cooked separate meals for all the members of the family. I always believed in giving my family a choice. Eat it or go hungry. The choice is yours. I do not run a restaurant.


----------



## Skittle68 (May 2, 2012)

Addie said:
			
		

> I never understood why some families cooked separate meals for all the members of the family. I always believed in giving my family a choice. Eat it or go hungry. The choice is yours. I do not run a restaurant.



In my house it was eat it or make yourself a sandwich, and more for everyone else lol. Luckily for me I was never a picky eater.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (May 2, 2012)

To The Posters On This Thread, 
Good Evening, 

Enjoyable thread. Thanks alot for all the feedback.
Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (May 2, 2012)

Charlie,

What about Zucchini, Red Bell Sweet Pepper, Tomato or sundried tomatoes, Ricotta and the Parmesano or Pecorino ? 

Can that solve the dislike on the mushrooms, spinach and green bell ? 

However, yes, a coarse paste in Food Processor combining the 
Ricotta with your ingredients works ! 

Good idea too. Thanks for sharing. I would just keep it more thick and cheesey ! 

Margi.


----------



## Skittle68 (May 2, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:
			
		

> Charlie,
> 
> What about Zucchini, Red Bell Sweet Pepper, Tomato or sundried tomatoes, Ricotta and the Parmesano or Pecorino ?
> 
> ...



Right. If I tried that I would definitely keep the ingredients large and chunky!


----------



## CharlieD (May 2, 2012)

Margi, I do not eat zukini or bell peppers. i can do the same thing as I am doing now, but then why bother changing.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (May 3, 2012)

Skittle,

I would chop the ingredients, for a coarse paste yet spreadable, verses mincing or I would layer after sauté-ing the veggies, and placing the Ricotta directly on the lasagne sheets, then, putting the sautéed red pepper bell which had been roasted, then, the tomato in a coarse salsa sauce, or coulis and then the zucchini sautèed --- then, the lasagne sheet, and repeat. I prefer to use Sun Dried Tomatoes, however, do be cautious, as they can be bitey on palate --- so, they work perfectly blended in the ricotta.

Sorry I am in Madrid, Spain, so there is 6 hrs. between Spain and NYC ... and so time difference in responding.

Enjoy your lasagne,

Margi.


----------



## CharlieD (May 4, 2012)

Skittle68 said:


> Right. If I tried that I would definitely keep the ingredients large and chunky!


 
Actually I do that ones in a while when asked to cook for the comunity events. The kitchen in the synagogue doesn't have food processor, so I have to chop everything by hand. Even though I can chop pretty fianly, I found that there is really something in doing it the way I do it at home. It adds another dimention of taste, I, and many others found it to be better when mixture is made in the food processor versus chunks.


----------



## Addie (May 4, 2012)

Charlie,  perhaps a member of the congregation would be kind enough to donate a food processor. Even a used one.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (May 4, 2012)

*CharlieD.: Food Processor for Event*

 Good Evening Charlie,

Firstly, I would discuss this with the House of Worship and the Members. Perhaps, someone shall be kind enough to bring one over to the place of the event for your usage. ( Addie has a good idea here ).

Another possibility is to bake the lasagne at home, and / or create it and chill it overnight so it is firm, and place foil and bake it on the premises of the event ... 

Have a nice wkend.
Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (May 4, 2012)

Charlie,

The blending of the Ricotta with the Parmesano and the veggies, onion, garlic, tomato, spinach or broccoli or zucchini and red, green or gold bell can be nice --- give it a shot. 

I like your mushroom, garlic, spinach with the cheese too however, for a change once in awhile. 

Do you like tomato and eggplant ? This is wonderful. Need to sauté the eggplant in Evoo, and sauté until golden brown, and use as a layer over the lasagne sheets and then, go with the Ricotta Mix of choice. Good too. I am an eggplant fanatic ! 

Have nice wkend.


----------



## taxlady (May 4, 2012)

Eggplant is one of those foods I would have to chop up. I like the flavour it adds, but really dislike getting a big chunk in my mouth.


----------



## Addie (May 4, 2012)

Charlie, when a dish is made for an event, does it have to be strictly within the kosher dietary laws? Or does your House of Worship lean more to the reform movement? 

One of the gentlemen my son does work for observes the high holy days like Passover. For the rest of the year, bacon and eggs are his favorite breakfast.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (May 4, 2012)

Tax Lady,

I love eggplant ( aubergine ) sautéed in Evoo and / or roasted with a drizzle of Evoo ... Drizzle of lemon ... I do not know if you recall, I had done a whole topic ( Vegetable Section ) on the subject, and everyone had sent me recipes and views ... I also am a big fan of Babaganuj, eggplant spread with tahine, similar to a hummus in texture ... 

And, my fave eggplant dish is Melanzanie di Lecce, which is eggplant from Lecce, Puglia ... it is a lasagne however, without the lasagne pasta sheets, it uses sautéed eggplant instead and has layers of filling of ricotta hand made, garlic, onion, Pecorino and Parmesano ...  Divine once in awhile. 

Have nice wkend.
Margi.


----------



## Addie (May 4, 2012)

Eggplant is my favorite vegetable. But I can not digest the skin.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (May 4, 2012)

Addie, 

I peel most of it off before cooking mine ... I do like just a bit, for the violet thin rim for color ... I either sautéed or oven roast ... with Evoo ... 

Have a nice wkend.
Margi.


----------



## CharlieD (May 6, 2012)

Addie said:


> Charlie, when a dish is made for an event, does it have to be strictly within the kosher dietary laws? Or does your House of Worship lean more to the reform movement?


 
Addie, I belong to what's today is called an Ultra Orthodox.
It alwas has to be kosher. No fooling around.


----------



## Addie (May 6, 2012)

CharlieD said:


> Addie, I belong to what's today is called an Ultra Orthodox.
> It always has to be kosher. No fooling around.


 
Aha! I completely understand. I have always admired families that are  Orthodox. It can be very difficult to stick to the practices of the faith in today's world. Thank you.


----------

